# Accountant Orana 489



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Has anyone applied Orana 489 when they published 6 months experience and proficient English only, it was added later only saying need to be living and working in Orana.

I did apply before the third clause was added and my payments had already been taken.

Is there anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

I applied before they posted any of the requirements. have you e-mailed them ?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes I did haven’t got any reply, what’s ur reference number?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Was it for accounting and what time did u apply..


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

yes, it's accountant and I applied on 30th July right after the NSW published the list on their website.reference number is 180597. what's yours ?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

s890 said:


> yes, it's accountant and I applied on 30th July right after the NSW published the list on their website.reference number is 180597. what's yours ?


Mine is 180607


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

that means 10 people in similar situation


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

s890 said:


> that means 10 people in similar situation


Think so,,


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

Just wondering how are you guys applying when the applications are still not open? The website says applications will be open on 20th August.

They also require 6 month onshore work experience, does this need to be verified by the accounting body?

Is anyone actually moving to Orana to fulfil the criteria of living there at the time of application lodgement?

Last but not the least, is there a Whatsapp group for accountants interested in applying to Orana?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hey Hi David.

I think if Orana is sponsoring you the 489 visa that means you have to stay in that region for min. 2 Yrs.

Just confused!



davidlk03 said:


> Has anyone applied Orana 489 when they published 6 months experience and proficient English only, it was added later only saying need to be living and working in Orana.
> 
> I did apply before the third clause was added and my payments had already been taken.
> 
> Is there anyone else in the same situation?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hanan,

20th Aug is not for Orana, they have already published their list so you can apply them.






hananmaqbool8 said:


> Just wondering how are you guys applying when the applications are still not open? The website says applications will be open on 20th August.
> 
> They also require 6 month onshore work experience, does this need to be verified by the accounting body?
> 
> ...


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys, whats the update did you hear anything from them ?


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hey Hi David.
> 
> I think if Orana is sponsoring you the 489 visa that means you have to stay in that region for min. 2 Yrs.
> 
> Just confused!


Yes, need to commit to live 2 years after the visa grant, but ridiculous they asking to live and work in their before applying,


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys, whats the update did you hear anything from them ?


No update yet, well they should at least say they gonna consider or refund the money,
because of it was their fault not publishing whole information at a time,


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes, need to commit to live 2 years after the visa grant, but ridiculous they asking to live and work in their before applying,


I wont blame them for doing that infact most of the states are asking applicant to be onshore, reason being people are taking advantage and once they get the nomination they dont move to that particular state


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> No update yet, well they should at least say they gonna consider or refund the money,
> because of it was their fault not publishing whole information at a time,


Reckon they will consider it


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

jkfooty1 said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, need to commit to live 2 years after the visa grant, but ridiculous they asking to live and work in their before applying,
> ...


I’m onshore but not in Orana and trust me people will only move there if they get 489. There are no colleges to study and just one university which offers only research courses. It’s totally impractical for people to move there without a visa in hand


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

99% applicants move to where they want after nomination, no wonder we have made it hard for ourself.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Well don’t have a problem moving there, as considering the fact policy has been changing every second,moving and finding a job might take at least a month and by that time it would have been over saying they have received lots of applications..


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

But it isn't mentioned that way! Its mentioned "You will need to be living and working in the Orana Region." Does this mean the applicant has to be there already? This statement is a kind of ambiguous .




davidlk03 said:


> Yes, need to commit to live 2 years after the visa grant, but ridiculous they asking to live and work in their before applying,


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> But it isn't mentioned that way! Its mentioned "You will need to be living and working in the Orana Region." Does this mean the applicant has to be there already? This statement is a kind of ambiguous .



It means when u lodge your application with ORANA for 489 sponsor you will need to be there, and then only they can accept ur appljcation


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

david, I actually spoke to them today. They basically said they would consider anyone who applied between 30th of july and 31st july when they updated the list.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

s890 said:


> david, I actually spoke to them today. They basically said they would consider anyone who applied between 30th of july and 31st july when they updated the list.


Oh really are u sure mate?? Please say it yes..


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

Just wondering, how to lodge application for Orana?
Plz share the link. Appreciated

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Orana*

You need to meet their criteria first,
1. Proficient English
2. 6 months experience accounting
3. Living and working in orana

And then just follow the steps creating an account online going to the website.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## hananmaqbool8 (Nov 7, 2016)

m.nave said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering, how to lodge application for Orana?
> Plz share the link. Appreciated
> ...


Only apply if you live and work in Orana. They’re rejecting applications right away if someone doesn’t fulfill the criteria.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes they will reject because u will need to meet their clause all three of them, if you are an accountant..


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

davidlk03 said:


> Yes they will reject because u will need to meet their clause all three of them, if you are an accountant..




Job must be in an Accounting field?
And is there any time defined like how long have been doing there?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

yes, they ll have special consideration on the day list was updated.


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

That’s correct, you will need to be there for 2 years, a full time job


----------



## m.nave (Feb 24, 2016)

I’m confused guys

Job needs to be specifically in your field or any?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hannan8v8 (Jul 4, 2018)

m.nave said:


> I’m confused guys
> 
> Job needs to be specifically in your field or any?
> 
> ...


While on 489 visa, your job can be in any field as long as it's full time and for 1 year. I would advise you to research as there is a lot material available on 489 visa and it's conditions.


----------

